# Can you still just portrait anyone? Legally?



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Now that there are new rules at least in europe when it comes to publication, does anyone know if it is now forbidden to draw/paint ppl without their permission? I love to draw people but now I'm not sure if I can do that anymore without asking them first. That can maybe be kinda hard if I deside to draw someone from like the other side of the world, a politician or a pop star...:idunno:
And what if someone puts it on facebook and then their name tag shows up or something


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

Electrona said:


> Now that there are new rules at least in europe when it comes to publication, does anyone know if it is now forbidden to draw/paint ppl without their permission? I love to draw people but now I'm not sure if I can do that anymore without asking them first. That can maybe be kinda hard if I deside to draw someone from like the other side of the world, a politician or a pop star...:idunno:
> And what if someone puts it on facebook and then their name tag shows up or something


i did it a couple of times, but it was people i knew, just that they didn't give me their consent, i think just as sketches tho, i have never sold any piece XD


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

VoodooDolls said:


> i did it a couple of times, but it was people i knew, just that they didn't give me their consent, i think just as sketches tho, i have never sold any piece XD


Lol I have given most of mine away  :crazy:


----------



## Lion87 (Jul 15, 2018)

i have a interesting physiqe and look, face wise.


----------



## TBKT (Jan 10, 2019)

What if you drew a portrait from your imagination that coincidently looked like someone in real life.....


----------



## Instinktual (Oct 29, 2017)

Electra said:


> Now that there are new rules at least in europe when it comes to publication, does anyone know if it is now forbidden to draw/paint ppl without their permission? I love to draw people but now I'm not sure if I can do that anymore without asking them first. That can maybe be kinda hard if I deside to draw someone from like the other side of the world, a politician or a pop star...:idunno:
> And what if someone puts it on facebook and then their name tag shows up or something



I`m as confused as you are about this, but, I just wanted to mention:
If you`re worried about legality, and you`re not looking for pictures of a specific celebrity, you could go to a site like deviantart.com and look through their stock section. The rules vary a bit, but generally, all you need to do is credit the photographer on the site, and you`re good to go. I`m sure you`re aware of this site, but just in case, here`s an example of a picture that`s free to use commercially (read the description for rules):

https://www.deviantart.com/tris-marie/art/Rose-4-782720054


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't know that it was ever legal to draw or paint for sale without that person giving consent or being dead. Many early stars were artist's models so they had images in paint before famous. Marilyn Monroe was paid to pose nude prior to fame, and I believe Andy Warhol only painted her likeness after death.

Lana del Rey likes fan art. I think the problem is trying to sell their image for profit. I understand, because once I really reflected on what I call The Marilyn Monroe Problem, it's actually very offensive that people continue to profit in the millions off of a mentally ill woman who died by suicide just because she was lovely and charming. 

Was there ever a time you could paint someone for profit without letting them know or them dying? I don't think so.


----------



## Allie Ester (Jul 12, 2019)

sure, just make sure to bring the money bags


----------

